# Coolent smell



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

My mom's Altima is about 6 months old, and is driven pretty gently. In the last couple of days the interior has started to smell like coolent when the car is running. The engine bay smells a bit like coolent too. The only thing is that the car is NOT leaking coolent (as far as we can see). I'm thinking there might be a small hole in the heater core, but there isn't any coolent in the interior either. Any ideas?!?


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

this goes in the altima forum


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

An overnight stay at the dealers is in order. Might be the head gasket... the 2.5 has had its share of problems.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Ruben said:


> An overnight stay at the dealers is in order. Might be the head gasket... the 2.5 has had its share of problems.


 eeekkkkk


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Hasn't happened again. hmmm...I'll make sure to keep an eye (and nose?) on it.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

the new altimas are also notorious for having bad radiators. those plastic things suck. start simple and totally check the rad first.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

My 2.5 had a leak at the seem at the top of the radiator. Had it replaced under warranty. Service manager told me this was a large scale problem and could be a recall.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

if you can smell it inside the cabin I'd think you should check the heater core to make sure you don't have a leak there.


----------

